# Girl joins the dark side



## billc (Apr 12, 2011)

Funny video from thechive.com of a little girl who sides with darth vader.

http://thechive.com/2011/04/12/little-girl-knows-vader-is-a-brighter-future-video/


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow...the Republicans are getting them younger and younger.


Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## billc (Apr 13, 2011)

I know you'll be sad, but Darth was a dem. not a republican.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2011)

Of course _you_ would say that. If documents came out saying Ronald Regan was a bad guy, you'd be saying he was a Democrat.

I can see it either way:


For military expansionism: Republican (at least in recent years)
Reliance on social health care (I'm assuming, what with the iron lung): Democrat
Lassaiz faire attitude toward the suffering of very poor: Republican
Support for expensive contracts for the military: Republican
Weird, hippy religion: Democrat...or maybe Libertarian
Belief that he should force-choke people who disagree with his views: sadly, both sides


----------



## billc (Apr 13, 2011)

I can obviously get into this discussion but we should probably move it to the study.  If you want you can start the thread or I will.  People obviously wouldn't expect me to start a thread like that....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2011)

That girl was awesome!


----------



## crushing (Apr 13, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Of course _you_ would say that. If documents came out saying Ronald Regan was a bad guy, you'd be saying he was a Democrat.
> 
> I can see it either way:
> 
> ...


 
LOL,  If Clinton and Obama were Republicans you would have some pretty good points there.


----------



## shima (May 7, 2011)

That was too cute "oh, oh you will?" "let me show you where the sith academy is"


----------

